# Platy help please! (again)



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry-I know i'm full of questions but i'm new to this!! Could you please look at the picture of my pregnant fish and give me a rough estimate of how long she has left! Thanks-this is a really helpful site!


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Pics are a little fuzzy but she does look to be fairly gravid. when she starts squaring off on her body your at about 2 or 3 days away if that. It all depends on the fish. she'll drop when she's ready ^^


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks-i never realised it would be so hard to take photos of fish!
She has always had a dark gravid spot but she does look like shes got bigger! I have quite a few fish in my tank and the fry wouldn't last 2 minutes so i'd like to seperate her before she gives birth so i can save a few!
I have 2, 4 day old fry from another platy but would love some more!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I would say about 4 to 5 days by the looks of it, very soon.


----------

